# Classic & Traditional Lodge Room!!!



## n.f.b. mason (Aug 12, 2013)

*Attention: All Freemasons of the Great State of TEXAS!*

Greetings My Fellow Brethren from the Brethren of East Toronto District!

I'm a Freemason seeking info / data on creating two brand-new Lodge rooms in East Toronto, Ont. Canada our Dist.is called East Toronto 
Dist., we are one of Five Districts in the local G.T.A. area of Toronto, On. Canada!

I would like if at all possible your personal & or professional opinions on creating two new lodge rooms in a new complex that we've undertakened in the Toronto, Ontario, Canada region of North America!  1st. & foremost being on the Building committee we are looking to
devise two Lodge rooms which we hope will be *A. Classic & B. Traditional!!*! With that stated *Wood will have a preference as well as marble & carpet & Murals!* The* size of these two rooms will be 7,000 sq. ft. including the antiroom!* Would it be at all possible for 
Your help in sending me idea's as in Pictures of Lodge Rooms in Texas & or any other State or Country! I would be most grateful for any &
all help in the design procedural of creating Our Classic & Traditional look! 

My name is *'N' Fred Bryant, Past Grand Junior Warden 2011 /1 2*  My Mother Lodge is 'The' VICTORY No. 547 A.F. & A.M. of Canada 
in the Province of Ontario! We are a traditional Military Lodge created in Oct. 1919 & consecrated in April 1920 & one of Our most creative 
accomplishments was one of our very own Brethren created a Memorial which is held once a Yr. on the District Deputy Grand Masters
visitation we decorate our Lodge room in full Military flagship & put on this very special presentation for which we have been attending
to since April of 1920 & have been doing for the Public since 1924! It is a ceremony commemorating those who were left on far off shores,
those who served & are presently serving today! It such a endearing legacy, if in the Toronto region it's done on the 2nd. Thursday of
April every Yr. & the Lodge now is a Daylight lodge meaning they meet at 10:00hrs.! The Lodge is located at present in Toronto Humber
Valley District at 3100 Keele st. which is the Rameese Shrine Temple! All the Lodges will have to relocate as the Shrine has been SOLD!

Please contact me with any info with regards to My request of Pictures & ideas for Our new Lodge Building in East Toronto! 

*nfbmason@live.com  & or  g.j.w.on.2011@gmail.com *Thank you each & everyone! God Bless & keepeth Zee *"'"FAITH"'"!!!*

*Sincerely, Fraternally & Most Kindest Regards,

'N' Fred Bryant.........................................*


----------



## CzarAlexis (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd love to see these photos as well. Any chance on putting them on this forum?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 12, 2013)

As soon as I find my photo backup drive I'll post some of the Lodges I serve for you.

Until then, peruse the Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, Freemason's Hall, or just search Google.

My own suggestions would include a floor of checkered tile, with a Blazing Star, and lots of woodwork.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 12, 2013)

http://pasadenamasonic.org/building-photos/


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2013)

The first two images are from my Lodges in New Mexico, the third is (I believe) a Lodge in Texas. I don't know who took the picture, but I have had it as my computer desktop image for months.


----------



## MarkR (Aug 13, 2013)

My lodge:


----------



## relapse98 (Aug 13, 2013)

trysquare said:


> The first two images are from my Lodges in New Mexico, the third is (I believe) a Lodge in Texas. I don't know who took the picture, but I have had it as my computer desktop image for months.
> 
> View attachment 3399



That last picture was from Mr Bill, Bill Bradford. Its Gray Lodge #239 in Houston. http://weblog.mrbill.net/archives/2011/02/21/im-a-published-photographer/


----------



## relapse98 (Aug 13, 2013)

While we are sharing pictures:



http://www.nbmasoniclodge1109.org/index.php/new-braunfels-1109/new-lodge-building


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 13, 2013)

relapse98 said:


> That last picture was from Mr Bill, Bill Bradford. Its Gray Lodge #239 in Houston.


Thanks for the info. That pic has always struck a chord in me.

Oh, and great pics, Brethren, keep it up!


----------



## Bro. Craftsman777 (Aug 15, 2013)

n.f.b. mason said:


> *Attention: All Freemasons of the Great State of TEXAS!*
> 
> Greetings My Fellow Brethren from the Brethren of East Toronto District!
> 
> ...



That's awesome. I just started a new topic asking if there are any members from the York Region/ East Toronto area. Do you mind if I ask the location of  the 2 lodge rooms being built?


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 15, 2013)

I have many photos of the Grand Lodge of New York on my home computer from a tour I took a few years ago. The building is exquisite, with about a dozen rooms. I will try to upload the photos tonight.

In the mean time, I would suggest using google image search. Here are some images of many of the rooms in the Grand Lodge of NY
https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...Kw4AP6pYCYDw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1230&bih=666

Some selected images from the above search (not my pictures).




*ETA* I looked on my drive this evening and couldn't find the image set. I will keep looking as there were quite a few photos of each room.


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 16, 2013)

I found the photoset and uploaded it to flickr. The photos can be found here. 
I apologize that they are not the best photos in the world. They were taken without an adequate flash when I was just learning photography. However, they should still give you a good idea of the design and construction of the lodge and it's many rooms.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 10, 2014)

Here's a nice variation, from Middleton, UK...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 14, 2014)

Very beautiful lodge rooms pictured in this thread.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 14, 2014)

I love that there's a lewis present in the lodge room.  I've only seen those in drawings before this.


----------



## chrmc (Aug 15, 2014)

trysquare said:


> The first two images are from my Lodges in New Mexico, the third is (I believe) a Lodge in Texas. I don't know who took the picture, but I have had it as my computer desktop image for months.



The picture is from Gray Lodge #329 in Houston, TX. The photographer is Bill Bradford, webmaster for the lodge. He took it for a competition for either GL or SR. 
And yes it is a great, picture. Think a lot of us have it as our background screens.


----------



## Levelhead (Aug 16, 2014)

Our lodge room










Sent From Bro Carl's Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 19, 2014)

Each new picture is great.


----------

